

AngularJS Tutorial: now real-time with no backend using Firebase - jamest
http://www.thinkster.io/pick/eHPCs7s87O/angularjs-tutorial-learn-to-rapidly-build-real-time-web-apps-with-firebase?1

======
brent_noorda
I would love it if they eliminated this one step:

    
    
      * The files are served off of a basic Node server...
    

By eliminating that they would truly achieve their goal to get rid of "Mucking
around in backend code".

They're already storing their data in Firebase, so why not store ALL of their
data in firebase, including those assets that they currently are using Node to
deliver? Think about it: ALL data stored in Firebase (or a similar DB-as-a-
service API), including HTML, css, javascript, images, etc... Finally, you
could could create a web and app service and never touch a server. Sweet!

